#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Wanted: Pressure-enthalpy diagram ethylene (Mollier)

## goosje

Can somebody post a good quality version of a pressure-enthalpy diagram for ethylene? Thank you very much!

See More: Wanted: Pressure-enthalpy diagram ethylene (Mollier)

----------


## haward_2006

Ser review the GPSA

----------

